# Let's get it on!!!!



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

LSU started camp yesterday and today is the first day of practice. I am pumped and can't wait for the season to begin. 

When does your team start camp and what are you expecting to see/learn about your team during camp?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe UGA  starts today. I look forward to seeing how IC does once he starts getting hit at SEC speed. Also eager to see how Mitchell and Jenkins turn out. Can't wait till Sept, 3. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm ready! Who else is????


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Dawgs first practice is at 4:20 today. Helmets and shorts and 100% open to the media.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 4, 2011)

I believe Bama starts Friday...  Anxious to get Duron Carter in practice and see if he can help some to replace the void left by JJ in the WR group.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

We started last night.  Here are a few pictures I found from last night.  


Barrett Trotter.  My pick for starting QB.  Looks like Barrett has bulked up some in the off season.  His parents were sitting right behind my wife and I at the National Championship game last year.   His dad said Barrett was on the weights heavy.   He has had a bad wheel in the past and that worries me.  If he gets hurt, Id really like to see Frazier take over and get some experience.  









Michael Dyer and Blakely.   Mike also looks like he has been on the weights.  His calfs are huge.   I bet that guy wears a 26" length pants.   LOL.  No legs at all.








Trovon Reed.  He has been pegged as one of our new offensive weapons.   He looks small still.  I saw him in the Tiger walk last year and he was small.   Hope he holds up.  I hear if he gets a step on the defender, forget about it.







Keihl Frazier.  Our future Qb I believe.  He may play some this year but we will see.  Trotter is not going to give it to him






Ladarius Phillips and Ladarius Owens.  Owens will be competing for a DE position (id rather see him at MLB).  Phillips is our beast, 290 pound running back.  Really cant wait to see what he does.  








Westerman and Robinson.  Both Freshman 5* offensive linemen.  I believe one of these guys will start this season at some point.   Westerman has been tweeting all summer that he "Intends" on starting.  That was his goal.   He was a big pick up for us.  






Angelo Blackson.  This guy was a 330 pound JUCO transfer.   In the SEC media days interviews, our guys said he was un-blockable at times.   I hope they are right.  We could use another guy in the middle of our DLine.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I believe Bama starts Friday...  Anxious to get Duron Carter in practice and see if he can help some to replace the void left by JJ in the WR group.




He is a HUGE kid...  Id hate to try to cover him.  LOL


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> He is a HUGE kid...  Id hate to try to cover him.  LOL



I hear ya,  haha...   hoping he can keep his head straight academically


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure if Trotter has bulked up or if his fro makes him look smaller with his helmet off... That dude has got the biggest white boy fro in CFB.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 4, 2011)

The ole ball coach who never has alot of good things to say to start a season said the one thing that stood out our first day was...speed!  We finally have alot of speed especially with the new comers and Clown of course stood out.  Being out of pads is one thing now we wait to see if that speed is still there but remember the name Bruce Ellington, our basketball point guard, he is being compared to Reggie Bush and Freddie Solomon-sp?


----------



## Resica (Aug 4, 2011)

What are the chances of having 2 guys named Ladarius in the same picture?


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

Resica said:


> What are the chances of having 2 guys named Ladarius in the same picture?



In the south?  Pretty good.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Not sure if Trotter has bulked up or if his fro makes him look smaller with his helmet off... That dude has got the biggest white boy fro in CFB.



Fear the Fro !!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Resica said:


> What are the chances of having 2 guys named Ladarius in the same picture?



High in the state of Alabama.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is to a healthy camp for all of our teams!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah spots. It will be interesting to see what the big boy ends up doing at RB for sure!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

A few more


Tre Mason.   Kid is in unreal shape and was the last to qualify for us.  Thats two years straight that everyone qualified.   He will be a great running back before he leaves Auburn







Reese Dismukes - One of the top Centers in the country last year.  He is a freshman and I believe he will start






Mcneal, Bell and Davis.  Along with Neiko Thorpe, I think this will be our starting secondary


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Yeah spots. It will be interesting to see what the big boy ends up doing at RB for sure!



They were working with him at DT for a while but we picked up a few DT's that have been doing very well and losing Eric Smith we needed him in the backfield.   I really cant figure out how we will use him but I see him at H-back, clearing holes for Dyer and possibly on short yardage.  He looks like he lost a little weight to me.  He was every bit of 290 pounds last year when he redshirted.  At the tiger walk, he looked scary.   He has no neck.   His head, which looks like a bowling ball, just sits on his shoulders.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

A few from the USCe start


Clowney.  I believe a #1 pick who will live up to his hype






See that thing in front of Garcia?  That is connected to the keg.  







What in the world has Alshon been eating?  Dude looks 40 pounds overweight..


----------



## Bhrama (Aug 4, 2011)

Ya'lls baseball caps are horrid 



LanierSpots said:


>


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 4, 2011)

Bhrama said:


> Ya'lls basball caps are horrid



I am surprised it took someone so long to flame this thread.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> What in the world has Alshon been eating?  Dude looks 40 pounds overweight..



Tubby-butt better lose some weight fast if he expects to outrun anyone on his routes.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am surprised it took someone so long to flame this thread.



Where's Trovon's new iPhone???


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad we passed on Spencer Region.   My gawd man.   Put down the twinkies...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Glad we passed on Spencer Region.   My gawd man.   Put down the twinkies...



That's some serious blubber right there.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 5, 2011)

Todays Auburn Practice video


----------



## Atlsooner (Aug 5, 2011)

This was opening morning yesterday of practice at OU. It's a tradition at OU that every freshman must lead a practice warmup.  This is a freshman guard from Samoa. What a way to start the preseason off, at 6:30 am. Good luck to all of your teams except if you play OU.   

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150397950474325&oid=99307042004&comments


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

Atlsooner said:


> This was opening morning yesterday of practice at OU. It's a tradition at OU that every freshman must lead a practice warmup.  This is a freshman guard from Samoa. What a way to start the preseason off, at 6:30 am. Good luck to all of your teams except if you play OU.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150397950474325&oid=99307042004&comments





LOL.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> A few from the USCe start
> 
> 
> Clowney.  I believe a #1 pick who will live up to his hype
> ...



I saw this pic.  If that is Alshon Jeffery, we could let John Jenkins cover him and we would be fine.  Old ginny is in for some sad times if that kid has gotten that fat.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 6, 2011)

mama's fried chicken and tater salad- but he catches the ball with his mitts...hate to have them around my neck...


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

I am really excited to see what Gus does with this guy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Coach Cochran has just about got all that baby fat off our JUCO Australian behemoth Jesse Williams. While speculation is that he'll be a backup to Josh Chapman, I'm still excited to see what he can do.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Coach Cochran has just about got all that baby fat off our JUCO Australian behemoth Jesse Williams. While speculation is that he'll be a backup to Josh Chapman, I'm still excited to see what he can do.



I really dont like Jesse Williams at all.       He looks like he could eat small children for a snack.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Coach Cochran has just about got all that baby fat off our JUCO Australian behemoth Jesse Williams. While speculation is that he'll be a backup to Josh Chapman, I'm still excited to see what he can do.



Lord what a monster.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 6, 2011)

Great pics everyone, I'm getting purdy darn pumped!
NO offense spots, and maybe it's just me, but I've never seen a dude whose head is bigger than his shoulders(though I've been accused of that before)...look again at #22


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 6, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Glad we passed on Spencer Region.   My gawd man.   Put down the twinkies...



I missed this post earlier. Man, what a head case that kid was/is!
A "lifelong" Bama fan that holds a press confernce to confirm his commitment to........ Auburn! DO WHAT? Then all the fun really started when he decided maybe he had made a mistake and then supposedly tried to re-commit( blog rumor) to Bama only to be told "we've moved on". 
I think Bama and Auburn were both fortunate to have missed out on him. Looks like his workout ethic sucks......


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm getting pumped as well. August has to be the slowest month of the year. I just watched all of the press conference videos at georgiadogs.com. Mark Richt looks about 5 years older than he was last year, lol. Can't wait to see IC!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> NO offense spots, and maybe it's just me, but I've never seen a dude whose head is bigger than his shoulders(though I've been accused of that before)...look again at #22



Thats the guy who KO'ed your senior QB into lala land last year in the Iron Bowl.    

Tasharvin Bell.   I dont think he weighs 160 pounds soaking wet. 

He is a little dude with a big head


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I missed this post earlier. Man, what a head case that kid was/is!
> A "lifelong" Bama fan that holds a press confernce to confirm his commitment to........ Auburn! DO WHAT? Then all the fun really started when he decided maybe he had made a mistake and then supposedly tried to re-commit( blog rumor) to Bama only to be told "we've moved on".
> I think Bama and Auburn were both fortunate to have missed out on him. Looks like his workout ethic sucks......





I was glad we moved on.    He was a 5* kid with all the opportunities in the world.  Hope he gets it together but is doesnt look like it from those pictures


He looks like I did 5 years ago


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 6, 2011)

Dee Ford has gotten HUGE since last year.   Dude must be on HGH or something.  He is a DE for us.   He will rotate in with the first team.  What a difference in a year...  Yox worked on him.

Last year









This year







Dude has to bath in a horse trough


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 7, 2011)

http://auburntigers.cstv.com/allaccess/?media=253475


Saturdays practice video.  Sounds like our guys are getting pumped up to put the pads on.  I am sure there are lots of guys ready to get at it since there are so many positions up for grabs.  

I think this may be the most talented group of guys that we have had at Auburn in a very long time.  Cant wait to see how they grow this year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 8, 2011)

Today was our first full pad practice.   Decent video of today


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

25 days till game day!

Until then, I am watching Hard Knocks on the NFL network. I'm getting pumped up!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

23 days!!! LSU's camp is going well. No major injuries so far.

How is everyone else's team doing in camp??? Let me hear from ya.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 23 days!!! LSU's camp is going well. No major injuries so far.
> 
> How is everyone else's team doing in camp??? Let me hear from ya.



I like what I hear.  What I like best I think is that there has not been a bunch of talk about how much harder this team has been working.  We have heard that every single year and the last couple of years you would never have known it if it was the truth.  They have just said that Joe T worked them real hard and that practice is going well.

I like what I'm hearing about some of thee young guys like Crowell and Mitchell.  It is the consensus that Crowell has obviously studied the play book because he knows what to do and does not make many mental mistakes.  They also say that he has lived up to the billing so far.  

Mitchell has turned a lot of heads with his speed, route running, and he apparently never drops anything.  I like that.  Richt has said that he will play early.  Chris Conley is quietly having a good camp too.

Some of the veterans that I'm glad to hear having good camps are Richard Samuel, Mike Gilliard, and marlon Brown.

Samuel had a fumble in the scrimmage which I hate but other than that he seems to be having a very good camp.

Mike Gilliard has been singled out as one of the biggest and best surprises this year.  He is knocking the fire out of everybody and apparently has a good grasp of the scheme now.

Probably best of all, Marlon Brown was singled out by Aaron Murray and Richt for looking like a totally different player this year.  According to them he is having a fantastic camp and we need him to be a player for us at receiver this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 11, 2011)

I heard that Crowell was making some good cuts and was looking impressive.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

4 days and 3 hours till some real FOOTBALL!!!​
I can't wait... because everyone is jacked up and on edge around here. The smack talk is flowing freely these days. 

UGA vs Boise State



LSU vs Oregon


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 4 days and 3 hours till some real FOOTBALL!!!​
> I can't wait... because everyone is jacked up and on edge around here. The smack talk is flowing freely these days.
> 
> UGA vs Boise State
> ...







Awsome hype videos...  Love both of them.  I hope both of these games live up to the making.  I have been on the fence on the LSU game all week.  I still think Oregon will win this game but I am going to pick LSU...

Not that I wan them to win.  LOL

Cant wait...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Awsome hype videos...  Love both of them.  I hope both of these games live up to the making.  I have been on the fence on the LSU game all week.  I still think Oregon will win this game but I am going to pick LSU...
> 
> Not that I wan them to win.  LOL
> 
> Cant wait...



Welcome to the dark side. 

Yep, people are talking plenty of smack and you can tell that we are just days away from the start of the season.

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of us will be happy Sunday and some will bee heart broken.  Either way, a bad day of football season is better than a good day of offseason.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of us will be happy Sunday and some will bee heart broken.  Either way, a bad day of football season is better than a good day of offseason.  Go Dawgs!!





Amen to that!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm even ready to watch some of these second-rate teams they have playing on Thursday night.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been watching reruns for a month now...


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 30, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I've been watching reruns for a month now...



Last night I watched the 1994 Auburn / LSU game and night before last, sports south had the 1982 Iron bowl on.   LOL


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Last night I watched the 1994 Auburn / LSU game and night before last, sports south had the 1982 Iron bowl on.   LOL



yep, saw that re-run, I was at that game, my junior year.
A buddy of mine was engaged to a girl form Auburn...didn't speak to her for about 3 hours afterwards.
That BAMA team was a huge disappointment, 8-10 guys went on to the pros...turned the ball over 30+ times that year, lost to southern miss, after that game Bear came on the news and made the statement that "...the University needs to make some big changes...starting at the top."


----------



## gin house (Aug 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some of us will be happy Sunday and some will bee heart broken.  Either way, a bad day of football season is better than a good day of offseason.  Go Dawgs!!



  I dont know.....If theres a loss in the first two weeks im gonna close my eyes and curl up in the fetal position and wish it was still july and we get another chance  Im ready too, the wife got me a 55" LG that is sharp, its gonna look good with that garnet and black on it


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont know.....If theres a loss in the first two weeks im gonna close my eyes and curl up in the fetal position and wish it was still july and we get another chance  Im ready too, the wife got me a 55" LG that is sharp, its gonna look good with that garnet and black on it



She gets you a nice present like that and you want to go an ruin it.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> I've been watching reruns for a month now...



I DVR most all of the LSU games so that I can watch them in the off-season.

That LSU-Bama game with the 4th down reverse is one of my favorites.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

3 days and 11 hours till game time!!!​
​


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I DVR most all of the LSU games so that I can watch them in the off-season.
> 
> That LSU-Bama game with the 4th down reverse is one of my favorites.


watching PP make JJ look worth 4 draft pics does my heart good


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 31, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> watching PP make JJ look worth 4 draft pics does my heart good



You hush! 

But they both got drafted high and are on to bigger and better things on Sundays.

The look on Nick's face after that 4th down reverse is priceless though.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Getting closer to game-time fellas!!!


----------

